# Fort Pickens 05-08



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

Sorry I was supposed to write this yesterday. Went out to Sykes first and hooked up with a small fish and lost it. Lost one of my gotcha lures because of wire rubbing on itself. Went to Hot Spots to get another lure there goes 6 dollars down the drain. Headed to Pickens and saw one guy using a bubble rig with orange on the treble hook and he was catching them when they came through. I lost my first gotcha 1600 with orange head silver body with a wire leader and a orange bobber. There were hundreds of cigs around the pier. Caught some and threw one out and caught my first fish right at 17.5" to the fork. Lost my second lure to another Spanish or king. Got my second Spanish using the yellow head silver body gotcha 1600 lure. Sorry no picks just helpful tips.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks for the post. The tons of sigs at the pier statement gave me goose bumps!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

